# проблема с винчестером и cdrom на одном шлейфе

## Tosic

При загрузке  возникает проблема с распознанием режимов для винчестера и CDROMа, которые сидят на одном шлейфе (больше нету), потом немного кернел думает и грузит дальше, но не монтирует диски, как решить такую проблему, на installCD все нормалньо

----------

## sa10

Он может не монтироваться по другим причинам.

Почему есть уверенность, что причина - проблема с распознанием режимов для винчестера и CDROMа?

----------

## asm64

Такое бывает, если на CD-ROM перемычка в CS (cfble select)

1. на винте MASTER - переставьте CD-ROM на SLAVE

2. на винте SLAVE - переставьте CD-ROM на MASTER

Всё заработает. Если не заработает - скорее всего дело в шлейфе. Очень частая беда.

----------

## Tosic

вот именно, что перемычки стоят верно Слейв - винчестер и мастер у сидюка, а проблема остается

----------

## user11

Думаю, в этом вопросы небезынтересны такие обстоятельства, как:

1. какие IDE-устройства определяется в результате загрузки?

2. какие режимы IDE (какие PIO и какие DMA) устанавливаются?

3. какой шлейф? А если сменить 40<->80 жил?

4. обнаруживаются ли DMA-ошибки?

5. марка чипсета (у меня, например, какой-то от via неправильно опознавал кабель с вытекающими последствиями).

В чём это отличается от installCD?

Попытаться понять, из-за чего различие либо привести соответствующие упомянутым обстоятельствам логи/выписки из логов для коллективного обдумывания.

----------

## _Sir_

Ну и кто это придумал такое -- ставить на CD-ROM режим master, если там еще есть диск? Это ж надо было очень долго и старательно думать. А не проще применять простое правило: Если сидиром один -- CS или MasterЕсли сидирома два -- либо оба CS, либо, если нужно, кто-то главныйЕсли диск и сидиром -- диск всегда мастер, сидиром всегда слэйв.Загрузочный диск, несмотря на странным образом подключенный шлейф, принимает верное решение: hda -- это винчестер, hdb - сидиром. Но после загрузки ядро (кстати, все ли в ядре верно собрано?) пытается на hda -- сидироме обнаружить файловую систему, и обламывается. И правильно делает. Если это предположение ошибочно, то вообще-то в файле /etc/fstab что-нибудь прописано? Потому что монтирование выполняется по указаниям из этого файла, а его легко забыть откорректировать.

За примерно 15 лет работы с оптическими приводами и винтами -- никогда подобных проблем не возникало. Просто соблюдал правила.

----------

## Tosic

C конфигурацией винчестер - Мастер, сидюк - слейв - компьютер не грузится вообще, и виснет на этапе определения винчаков и сидюков.

Естественно, для меня правильным решением было установить винчестер - Мастер, сидюк - слейв, но положительного результата я не добился

----------

## _Sir_

Оставь один винт. Если кабель 40 жильный -- может угробиться винт, если он уже ata66, если кабель 80 жильный, то оконечный разъем -- только мастер, средний -- слейв. Как я понимаю, ты оконечный разъем натягиваешь на сидиром, что неверно.

Так что ставь правильно перемычки, вынимай сидюк из трея и пробуй.

Я рекомендую смотреть сначала в биосе, как определяются железяки, в некоторых биосах надо жать энтер на АВТО, чтобы увидеть, как определился диск или привод.

----------

